# Second Round Discussion [March 19-20, 2015]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Thursday, March 19 (Second Round)*



Game: Notre Dame vs. Northeastern - 12:15 p.m., CBS 

Announcers: Brian Anderson/Steve Smith/Lewis Johnson



Game: Iowa State vs. UAB - 12:40 p.m., truTV

Announcers: Verne Lundquist/Jim Spanarkel//Allie LaForce



Game: Baylor vs. Georgia State - 1:40 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Andrew Catalon/Steve Lappas//Jamie Erdahl



Game: Arizona vs. Texas Southern - 2:10 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Kevin Harlan/Reggie Miller/Dan Bonner//Rachel Nichols



Game: Butler vs. Texas - 2:45 p.m., CBS

Announcers: Brian Anderson/Steve Smith/Lewis Johnson



Game: SMU vs. UCLA - 4:10 p.m., truTV

Announcers: Verne Lundquist/Jim Spanarkel//Allie LaForce



Game: Xavier vs. BYU/Ole Miss - 5:10 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Andrew Catalon/Steve Lappas//Jamie Erdahl



Game: VCU vs. Ohio State - 5:40 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Kevin Harlan/Reggie Miller/Dan Bonner//Rachel Nichols



Game: Villanova vs. Lafayette - 6:50 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Brian Anderson/Steve Smith//Lewis Johnson



Game: Cincinnati vs. Purdue - 7:10 p.m., CBS

Announcers: Verne Lundquist/Jim Spanarkel//Allie LaForce



Game: North Carolina vs. Harvard - 7:20 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Andrew Catalon/Steve Lappas//Jamie Erdahl



Game: Utah vs. Stephen F. Austin - 7:27 p.m., truTV

Announcers: Kevin Harlan/Reggie Miller/Dan Bonner//Rachel Nichols



Game: N.C. State vs. LSU - 9:20 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Brian Anderson/Steve Smith//Lewis Johnson



Game: Kentucky vs. Hampton/Manhattan - 9:40 p.m., CBS

Announcers: Verne Lundquist/Jim Spanarkel//Allie LaForce



Game: Arkansas vs. Wofford - 9:50 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Andrew Catalon/Steve Lappas//Jamie Erdahl



Game: Georgetown vs. Eastern Washington - 9:57 p.m., truTV

Announcers: Kevin Harlan/Reggie Miller/Dan Bonner//Rachel Nichols



*Friday, March 20 (Second Round)*



Game: Kansas vs. New Mexico St - 12:15 p.m., CBS

Announcers: Marv Albert/Chris Webber/Len Elmore//Craig Sager



Game: Michigan State vs. Georgia - 12:40 p.m., truTV

Announcers: Jim Nantz/Bill Raftery/Grant Hill//Tracy Wolfson



Game: Northern Iowa vs. Wyoming - 1:40 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Spero Dedes/Mike Gminski//Jaime Maggio



Game: West Virginia vs. Buffalo - 2:10 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Ian Eagle/Doug Gottlieb//Evan Washburn



Game: Wichita State vs. Indiana - 2:45 p.m., CBS

Announcers: Marv Albert/Chris Webber/Len Elmore//Craig Sager



Game: Virginia vs. Belmont - 3:10 p.m., truTVA

Announcers: Jim Nantz/Bill Raftery/Grant Hill//Tracy Wolfson



Game: Louisville vs. UC Irvine - 4:10 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Spero Dedes/Mike Gminski//Jaime Maggio



Game: Maryland vs. Valparaiso - 4:40 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Ian Eagle/Doug Gottlieb//Evan Washburn



Game: Oregon vs. Oklahoma St. - 6:50 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Marv Albert/Chris Webber/Len Elmore//Craig Sager



Game: Duke vs. North Florida/ Robert Morris - 7:10 p.m., CBS

Announcers: Jim Nantz/Bill Raftery/Grant Hill//Tracy Wolfson



Game: Iowa vs. Davidson - 7:20 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Spero Dedes/Mike Gminski//Jaime Maggio



Game: Oklahoma vs. Albany - 7:27 p.m., truTV

Announcers: Ian Eagle/Doug Gottlieb//Evan Washburn



Game: Wisconsin vs. Coastal Carolina - 9:20 p.m., TBS

Announcers: Marv Albert/Chris Webber/Len Elmore//Craig Sager



Game: San Diego State vs. St. John's - 9:40 p.m., CBS

Announcers: Jim Nantz/Bill Raftery/Grant Hill//Tracy Wolfson



Game: Gonzaga vs. North Dakota St - 9:50 p.m., TNT

Announcers: Spero Dedes/Mike Gminski//Jaime Maggio



Game: Providence vs. Boise State/Dayton - 9:57 p.m., truTV

Announcers: Ian Eagle/Doug Gottlieb//Evan Washburn​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*2015 NCAA Tournament: First Weekend NBA Prospect Breakdown*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good thread. By the way, it's called the first round again. 

First Four
First Round
Second Round. 

No more second and third round madness.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

HKF said:


> Good thread. By the way, it's called the first round again.
> 
> First Four
> First Round
> ...



Thank God the NCAA finally came to its senses!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

https://yho.com/tourney?g=123103&k=f042511ff575ba3f

Password: bbfpickem

Fill out your bracket.


----------



## Gormin71 (Nov 24, 2009)

HKF said:


> Good thread. By the way, it's called the first round again.
> 
> First Four
> First Round
> ...


I thought I remembered that too, but if you look at ncaa.org and their interactive bracket, it's still "Second Round/Third Round".


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

The first round is always the best.

I'll be stuck on the couch for a few days thanks to a minor foot procedure tomorrow, so at least I'll be able to keep myself occupied come Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: First Round Discussion [March 19-20, 2015]*

Changed the thread title and edited the first post. First round it is. Changed the other thread as well to "First Four Discussion."


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: First Round Discussion [March 19-20, 2015]*

Tick...tock...tick...tock. Almost time!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: First Round Discussion [March 19-20, 2015]*

By the way, Basel you were right and I was right. It will be called the First Round again but that begins in 2016. Really stupid, but whatever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: First Round Discussion [March 19-20, 2015]*

First game is underway. Notre Dame vs. Northeastern.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: First Round Discussion [March 19-20, 2015]*



HKF said:


> By the way, Basel you were right and I was right. It will be called the First Round again but that begins in 2016. Really stupid, but whatever.



Dammit HKF.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Notre Dame up 7-3 early.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What genius decided having three 14 seeds and a 15 seed to play in the first 4 games of the tournament was a good idea??

Also, I'm watching every game with Allie LaForce as the sideline reporter!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Notre Dame loses this game, I give up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Northeastern up 11-9 now about midway through the first half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

About to watch Iowa State because I hear Hoiberg has them playing like an NBA team, which sounds like exactly the kind of team I would want to watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, someone explain to me why they don't just do a jump ball for the jump balls. What's with this possession nonsense?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iowa State has come out like a house on fire. They look ready this year.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If Northeastern keeps playing like this, we might have the first huge upset in the first game of the day. Brackets will be busted everywhere.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Basel said:


> By the way, someone explain to me why they don't just do a jump ball for the jump balls. What's with this possession nonsense?


Been that way for eternity. No one understands it. It just is the way it is. Often times it simply penalizes the defense, especially in late game situations.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Been that way for eternity. No one understands it. It just is the way it is. Often times it simply penalizes the defense, especially in late game situations.



Probably the dumbest thing I've seen in college basketball along with the length of the shot clock.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Blazers suck. That game isn't fun to watch (even high Iowa State is). Putting back on the ND game. At least that one is close.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Northeastern hanging tough, let's see if they can keep at it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The Irish lead 31-27 at halftime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meanwhile UAB has tied things up against Iowa State.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

shupioneers1 said:


> What genius decided having three 14 seeds and a 15 seed to play in the first 4 games of the tournament was a good idea??
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'm watching every game with Allie LaForce as the sideline reporter!



Looking like a good idea now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UAB with five made shots in a row.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UAB leads 31-28 at half. Another potential bracket buster brewing...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Notre Dame 11-0 points off turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ND stopped fucking around.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This guy Auguste is playing very well offensively.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

ND needs to stop messing around.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UD40 said:


> ND needs to stop messing around.



I thought they had but I guess not.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

GA State doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pulling for Kevin Ware to have a good game for Georgia State.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor scoring at will against Georgia State.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugly start to the second half for both teams.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That was pretty.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a play by Demetrius Jackson.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Glad to see ND picked it up. I have class and work, but I'll be following the games on my phone.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UAB up 41-38 with 11:15 left. Iowa State doesn't look good.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That's a tough call against Northeastern.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

4 point game in Pittsburgh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How big was that steal by Jerian Grant? That's the difference in the game right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

ND better not choke from the stripe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Northeastern how don't you get a shot up?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heart break of a possession for Northeastern.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Shoot the fucking ball, Northeastern. Idiots.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Iowa State and UAB tied with 6:32 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Problem with college basketball. Team is down 2, with the ball and yet no one thinks to take the ball to the rack. Wasted twenty seconds trying to figure out how to take a 3. What the fuck?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Couple of big fast break opportunists converted by Iowa State.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Baylor leading Georgia State 33-30 at the half.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ok, so maybe GA State isn't just going to lay down and die for Baylor.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Desperation starting to rise a bit for UAB.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UAB finishing the game the way they started. They've missed nine shots in a row.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And then that happens...


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

UAB with the ball with a chance to tie/take the lead 60 seconds left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

McKay with the big block.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Excellent defense! Go tie this thing up!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

March related things are happening. I love and hate this...given how ISU dependent my bracket is.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'd take McKay in the second round - dude has heart


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UAB with the beautiful BLOB!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a big shot by Robert Brown.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. UAB hits from deep and takes the lead.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Big Shot!! Pressure's on you, ISU!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is getting good!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Easy response by Iowa St.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Back and forth we go.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm predicting this year that D'Angelo Russell wins the annual "Best Future NBA Player on a Mediocre Team to Lose in the First Round, Busting Your Bracket Because You Didn't Actually Watch Any Games and Just Made all Your Picks Based on a Mock Draft" award.

Recent winners include Marcus Smart (twice!), Andre Drummond, Greg Monroe, OJ Mayo, and Thaddeus Young. One interesting piece of trivia is in 2009 the award was actually split three ways between Jeff Teague, Al-Farouq Aminu, and James Johnson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UAB is tough. Who does Iowa State go to here?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What a fuckin game


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

NIANG! :nonono:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Brackets about to be busted everywhere.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Blocked!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

My bracket is hovering about the toilet as we speak...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UAB is gonna pull the upset.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Iowa state needs a miracle.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD40 said:


> My bracket is hovering about the toilet as we speak...


*flush*


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I didn't do a bracket, but I had Iowa State advancing to the sweet sixteen. This would be pretty bad for Hoiberg. Had to win this game I'm sorry.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What an upset to start the tourny!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big 12 was overrated. Yup.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

UAB got lucky as hell - no reason not to foul in that situation - gave up the WIDE open look to tie


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, time to cheer for Hampton, Robert Morris, Coastal Carolina & Lafayette the rest of the way!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HKF said:


> Big 12 was overrated. Yup.


might need more than one game to determine that


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Well Duke's easiest region of all time just got a lot easier.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I had Iowa State in my Elite 8.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll just wait for the UCLA game now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor has some athletes.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Georgia State maintaining but I can't see them coming out of this with the W


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgia State turning it up.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

We gonna see two 3 seeds go down in the first 3 games of the tourney?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Kreutz35 said:


> We gonna see two 3 seeds go down in the first 3 games of the tourney?


Albany will beat Oklahoma also


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Big 12 <<<


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GSU's playing great and the game is still only tied. Damn


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

So many turnovers Baylor


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

#GoBruins


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Texas looks like poo. What else is new?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

7-0 run by Baylor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I like the fact that RJ Hunter lets the game come to him, but he needs to be a little more assertive. His team needs him.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

HKF said:


> I like the fact that RJ Hunter lets the game come to him, but he needs to be a little more assertive. His team needs him.


He's letting his poor shooting affect the rest of his game. Body language no good.

1 for 8 shooting this game, I guess he's coming back for his senior year now.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

These teams can't shoot.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Not dead yet...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

GSU had 1 FG in 11 minutes. If Baylor chokes it's their own fault.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hunter!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Baylor trying to give this game away.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

When they aren't throwing alley oop's, Baylor's offense isn't so pretty.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shot clock violation. Oh my.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love March.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Scott Drew is helping GSU with these timeouts.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What the hell is Baylor doing?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Baylor just isn't a smart team


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well Georgia State fought hard, but basically giving away 3 points on the free throw line down 2 is tough.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

HUNTER!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

WOW


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh, Hunter. Oh my God!!!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

HOLYYYY SHITTT


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That was deeper than an NBA 3. Amazing! MARCH!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

RJ Hunter is a pro.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Ron Hunter fell off his chair. LOL


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Coach Hunter hit the dirt lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a hell of a shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Two 14 seeds advance in the first window of games. It's March y'all.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dammit. Work made me miss the final of that game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Literally just crumpled up my bracket and threw it across the room and I honestly could care less about how bad my bracket is. This is amazing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hitting a shot for your dad, gotta love it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big 12 y'all. Usually they're good, but this year, didn't see a lot of pros in their league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bracket even more busted. Congrats to Georgia State.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

So are Ron and RJ related?

Nevermind HKF answered


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> Big 12 was overrated. Yup.


Looking prophetic right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I usually love watching the Big 12, but something was off about the league all year. They all kept beating each other, but it didn't seem like anyone was great. The fact that Kansas still won the league with it being a down year was a red flag to me.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

There is no reason why any of them Big 12 school should be a 3 seed anyways well maybe Iowa State. But no reason Baylor should have been they finished 5th in their conference and get a #3 seed? GTFO Happy they lost


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

Three games have gone final. Two of my Elite 8 teams have already gone down. 

Amazing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My national title pick Arizona is ready for the tournament. Just overwhelming Texas Southern.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

What a start to this tourney! Two 3 seeds down. TWO!!! Incredible.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Hopin hometown Butler pulls this out - but not looking strong against a weak Texas team


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ron Hunter falling out of his chair after that game-winner from his son R.J. could be the image of the tournament.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

shupioneers1 said:


> Ron Hunter falling out of his chair after that game-winner from his son R.J. could be the image of the tournament.



That was awesome.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

if you on twitter, they making meme's like crazy on it already :laugh:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UCLA up 7.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Texas down 8 now.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Too bad it's too late for me to change my West Va & OK picks to Buffalo & Albany! At least I have both losing the next round anyways! Big 12 beat up on each other all year, have nothing left for March.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SMU couldn't hit a watermelon if they were gallagher right now. Christ.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Basel said:


> UCLA up 7.




Watch UCLA make the elite 8 just to spite me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

shupioneers1 said:


> Watch UCLA make the elite 8 just to spite me.



I hope so.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SMU needs to recruit some three point shooters. Too bad Matt McQuaid decommitted.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Texas down 1 with 2:00 left.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bye bye Rick Barnes. It's obvious that you've lost the passion for this game. Time to let someone else coach this program.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UCLA choking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nick Moore and SMU taking over.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SMU is on a 17-0 run or something. What the fuck?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big 12: 0-3


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

smh weak ass Texas. SMU found some energy.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And here I was excited that I picked UCLA to upset SMU. Then they give up a 19-0 run while leading by 10.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

ucla literally fumbling it away


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SMU threw the ball away. WOW.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

SMU literally throwing this game away... nobody wants to win


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh man!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wowwwww


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UCLA gets a BS bid and then gets a BS win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Goaltending? That is straight bullshit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UCLA wins!! Wow!!


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

what the hell just happened.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Only in March...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

how does that not at least get reviewed. psh.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578668554549112832


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not as bad a call as you guys are making it out to be. It was very close. Guy shouldn't have jumped. Stop bitching.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, what a choke by SMU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3 one-point games in the eight games today. And one last night. Teams are closer than ever.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> 3 one-point games in the eight games today. And one last night. Teams are closer than ever.



Seems like nobody is mad about the seeding now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578668554549112832


not a chance of going in. :sigh:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578671659814662144


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Just a stupid play by Moreira.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rather Unique said:


> not a chance of going in. :sigh:



You're right. Which makes the SMU player an even bigger moron. Dumb play. Stop hating on UCLA.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

I don't think that was a stupid play. What do you want him to do? Not jump and watch his opponent get the rebound on the air ball?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Kreutz35 said:


> I don't think that was a stupid play. What do you want him to do? Not jump and watch his opponent get the rebound on the air ball?


Box out and wait for the ball to hit the rim.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Here's the definition of a goaltend in the rule book:



> When the ball contacts the backboard and any part of the ball is above therim during a field goal attempt, it is considered to be on its downward flight. In such a case, it is goaltending when the ball is touched by a player *as long as it has a possibility of entering the basket.*


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

for the record. I'm not trying to hate, just sucks that that prayer had 0 chance of going, yet the reward is 3 points and on top of all that, it's not reviewable (word?). C'mon man. 

Besides, i don't like to blame players when they're going all out and make a mistake. It's heartbreaking, i feel bad for dude.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Xavier has kept a healthy distance for pretty much all of this half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ohio St. leading by three after being down double figures earlier.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

My thing is why the hell would you even try to go for the ball there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU in trouble. Russell is a pro and they don't seem to have anyone to guard him.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

if VCU keeps sticking those 3's tho....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East is 2-0. Xavier put the smack down defensively on Ole Miss. That's how it's done BYU.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This would be a pretty big call. Refs missed the offensive foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Buckeyes got all the momentum here.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

OSU needs to put thompson back in and get outta this zone or their gonna blow any shot at this one.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VCU's threes are saving their asses.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Melvin Johnson huge.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Ugly.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tie game, get to the basket. Don't need to settle for off-balance 3's.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

OT!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great defense on both last second possessions.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

A lot of dumbass young mistakes today...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

VCU with some silly turnovers in OT.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damnnnnn


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sweet move by D'Angelo but misses. Offensive rebound, though.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Just not Tre Graham's day...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Reggie Miller is just the absolute worst.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If it wasn't for UAB and Georgia St. I would have a perfect bracket right now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU can't be mad, they got a chance to win in regulation and didn't make it. Good effort.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If I made a bracket, I would have been 2-6. LOL. Keeping in mind I would have lost 3 one point games and an OT game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

VCU just dealt with playing against a team with a top 5 NBA pick. If Ohio State didn't have Russell they wouldn't even be in the tournament.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

There's a guy named Basel on Purdue? Whoa.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't like this window of games. UNC is going to murder Harvard.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Basel said:


>


*clank*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta feel bad for the guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harvard is somehow back in the game.


----------



## MudFlap (Feb 20, 2010)

Basel said:


> Seems like nobody is mad about the seeding now.


 cmte seems to have got it right. CSU got hammered in first nit game. Butler smacks TX and Overseeded X thrashes Ole Miss. What happened to BYU? Pundits had them in Sweet 16.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Octavious Ellis. Dumb move.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Xavier was still over-seeded. They lost 13 games and finished 6th in their conference and got a 6 seed. Doesn't mean they aren't a good team, just that their resume didn't support a 6 seed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah is a hell of a defensive team and has a ton of length on the wing.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Purdue/Cincy slugfest gonna come down to the wire..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Harvard is somehow down 4. What the hell UNC?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

better flip back HKF, things got interesting for Carolina..

classic Carolina move this year. Foot off the gas.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

HKF said:


> Harvard is somehow down 4. What the hell UNC?


Harvard is playing ... smart.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

We got a ballgame in Jacksonville.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, every year Cincinnati struggles to put the ball in the hole. I know their style is geared upon rugged defense, but why not recruit some guys who like scoring too.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carolina and Harvard getting interesting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Siyani Chambers, and-1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow Harvard.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wow. Smells like an upset cooking in Jacksonville.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Justin Jackson hit a huge basket.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

These games have exciting things happening at the exact same time. Flipping back and forth is stressful.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Don't like the foul call. Kennedy Meeks didn't box anyone out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carolina holds on. That was a great finish. Nice comeback by Harvard.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Overtime. Wow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Overtime in Louisville.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

OT. It's nice to see players attack the hoop and instead of settling for the hero three for the win.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Today has been absolutely ridiculous. I feel like i'm taking crazy pills.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I went out to dinner, wtf happened with the end of the UCLA/SMU game?? really pissed I missed that one


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

These are some really good night games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Who is this Deberry dude? I haven't seen him play much for Cincy all year, but he's out there competing.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

First I've been able to post all day, work and classes, smh. Looks like I missed a lot of good ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Frenetic pace.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man, these two teams are competing.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Purdue looks done. They've had like 2 missed layups and a wide open three that wasn't even close. They thought they had this won in regulation.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not sure why Purdue didn't foul there. Instead they just give up a wide open layup.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Deberry done better than ellis. Him getting kicked out may just win them this damn game.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Who is this Deberry dude? I haven't seen him play much for Cincy all year, but he's out there competing.


Related to a kid at the program I used to coach. Dude's a battler, just like most Michigan products.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

With the way college kids shoot free throws, I don't why you ever go for three when down three unless you're under 5 seconds or so. 

I bet Purdue gets the ball back only down 2.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Cincy escapes with a win.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cincinnati closes it out.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Can't ask for a better look than that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

3 straight one-point games in Louisville. Kentucky will win by a million, but it's been impressive in that pod today.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't think Matt Painter's a good coach. Cincinnati's best big guy gets thrown out of the game and Painter leaves his 7'1" 300 lb center on the bench the whole second half. Indiana schools should not have this kind of extended futility.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

SF-Austin coming alive late. Not time for bed just yet!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How lucky is Portland. They get Stanley Johnson, De'Angelo Russell, Delon Wright and Tyler Harvey in back to back to back to back games.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

If your team's up 5-10 points with 5 minutes or less left. They will lose. That seems to be the trend.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

SF Austin looks to be letting this slip away. Can't create enough offense.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I said it a few days ago in a different thread, but it's fun thinking about how LSU will be this time 12 months from now. Be afraid.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

And 1 SF-A!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What a momentum swing!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The great thing about the tournament is that they can hear you when you say the game is over. SF Austin back in it!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a play by Walkup. Loveridge give the ball to a guard dude.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Delon Wright has to go get the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

There you go Utah.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That shot by Tucker could have really closed the door. We'll see if Poertl'll hit these.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A banked in 3. My goodness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Utah so sloppy. Their point guard Taylor is just a disaster out there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Delon Wright needed to get the ball. He's their star.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not sure I understand Brad Underwood using his timeout there.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great job by Utah's defense.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Not that I care because I haven't watched a college basketball game all year before today, but my bracket is severely wounded.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Hampton is fighting. Good for them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LSU's recruiting is unbelievable. You then wonder how the hell is this team a nine seed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan Mickey and Jarrell Martin are a hell of a tandem.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> LSU's recruiting is unbelievable. You then wonder how the hell is this team a nine seed.


They should be damn good next year.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Where's Geaux Tigers at?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Called Wofford over Arkansas as soon as the brackets were released. Hopefully they hold on in the second half.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

HKF said:


> LSU's recruiting is unbelievable. You then wonder how the hell is this team a nine seed.


You have to wonder how LSU recruits so well despite not having a relevant team since Glen Davis and Tyrus Thomas left...


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Unless Tyler Harvey goes off for like 35 points or something, the longer the EWU/Gtown game goes on, the more I'm going to be kicking myself for putting EWU in the sweet 16.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Also, why the hell is the Oregon O on the baselines at the Modo Center?? Did they move the campus from Eugene to Portland yesterday and are now hosting??


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State fighting back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That three would've been gigantic. Wide open and missed.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NC State has had ample chances to tie this up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

LSU can't make a free throw. 

NC State keeps taking threes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Go to the rim damnit.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's unbelievable. Six straight misses.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LSU has missed six straight free throws. Dare we say... choke?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It always amazes me after not watching it all year how bad free throw shooting is in college basketball. Geez.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hope NC State steals this for bracket purposes.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It always amazes me after not watching it all year how bad free throw shooting is in college basketball. Geez.



It's not just the free throw shooting that's bad. I'm like you in that I haven't watched a game all year until today. Besides the wild finishes, it's not fun to watch.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Down 1, go to the basket NC State. This would be a terrible loss by LSU and sum up their season in a nutshell.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. NC State wins at the buzzer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Five games today have been decided by a point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

NBA fans aren't going to enjoy watching college basketball for the most part simply because the games are so sloppy. However, since they are playing for something so I love it.

Beejay Anya wins it for the Wolfpack.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> NBA fans aren't going to enjoy watching college basketball for the most part simply because the games are so sloppy. However, since they are playing for something so I love it.
> 
> Beejay Anya wins it for the Wolfpack.



Not just sloppy, but boring. I can't even count how many times today all I've seen is the ball being passed around the backcourt until there's 10 seconds left on the clock and they start to run a play. How is that exciting? That's why they need to shorten the shot clock. It's not entertaining.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

LSU 0-12 late from the field, 0-6 from the line. Choke!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> It's not just the free throw shooting that's bad. I'm like you in that I haven't watched a game all year until today. Besides the wild finishes, it's not fun to watch.


Exactly right. I'll take NBA ball all day.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> LSU 0-12 late from the field, 0-6 from the line. Choke!!!



They deserved to lose. Pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, the only reason I watch the games is because I fill out a bracket. If I ever forgot to fill out a bracket, I legitimately don't think I would watch a game. 

Also, I'm in 1st place in the BBF Pick 'Em despite knowing zero about college ball. :laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> Not just sloppy, but boring. I can't even count how many times today all I've seen is the ball being passed around the backcourt until there's 10 seconds left on the clock and they start to run a play. How is that exciting? That's why they need to shorten the shot clock. It's not entertaining.


This is my standard criticism of college basketball. Jeff Van Gundy touched on it too. Short the shot clock and eliminate the zone allowance. Watching teams pack it in the paint while teams toss the ball around the perimeter for 25+ seconds is painful and only worth watching in March.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Basel said:


> By the way, the only reason I watch the games is because I fill out a bracket. If I ever forgot to fill out a bracket, I legitimately don't think I would watch a game.
> 
> Also, I'm in 1st place in the BBF Pick 'Em despite knowing zero about college ball. :laugh:


I'm in 33rd place out of 41 in my work league. In my defense, I've fallen on the wrong side of almost all of these 1 point games.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Ohhhhh LSU.... soooooooo talented, yet so inconsistent at the same time. Even though they look good on paper for next year, can they shed the inconsistency, or will they be another middle of the road SEC team next year??


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

This Wofford-Arkansas game is a good one. Nice tempo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Arkansas plays with zero discipline. Who's the point guard on this squad?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> This Wofford-Arkansas game is a good one. Nice tempo.



Agreed. Qualls from Arkansas seems like an exciting player.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Qualls is the only reason Arkansas is tied right now.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

Screw all of your college ball criticism. They aren't as good because they are 19 and 20. College ball has character. The lower talent level allows for a greater diversity of styles that can still be effective. NBA teams are homogenous, they are all just playing different degrees of the same game and there is almost nothing you can learn in 82 games that you can't learn in 10.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Mrs. Thang said:


> Screw all of your college ball criticism. They aren't as good because they are 19 and 20. College ball has character. The lower talent level allows for a greater diversity of styles that can still be effective. NBA teams are homogenous, they are all just playing different degrees of the same game and there is almost nothing you can learn in 82 games that you can't learn in 10.


All fair points.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

SEC basketball, it's fan... err, horrific.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Every possession is a foul it seems.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tie game with three minutes left.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I cannot believe how bad college players are at free throws.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a shot by Garcia.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Seems like Arkansas has this going in their favor. Which makes sense, because I picked Wofford.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Seems like Arkansas has this going in their favor. Which makes sense, because I picked Wofford.


I've got Arkansas. I can't believe the only reason I don't have a perfect bracket right now is because of UAB and Georgia St.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

(I do agree though that outside of Kentucky and Florida the SEC is the worst of all worlds.)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wofford had no idea what to do there. Arkansas wins.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Go to the rim, Wofford.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

What a finish. To the game and to my bracket.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Poor Terriers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Final two games are both blowouts. No way tomorrow replicates what happened today, but hopefully there's some good finishes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown putting the screws to the Eagles. This ballgame looks ova.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wait, I just noticed my bracket and it shows I picked LSU. What the fuck? That has to be a mistake on my part because I know I had NC State in my head. That sucks.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

:vuvuzela:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Kind of shocked to see Georgetown running away with this. Hopefully tomorrow is just as exciting.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

@HKF already touched on it, but man was the Big 12 overrated. Been saying for a while that it is a league full of good, but not great teams beating up on each other.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Big East doing work.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

East Washington trying to keep true to the comeback theme of the day. 13 point game now after being down 20+.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If only Eastern could get one of these threes to go down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Georgetown really playing not to lose. Should be attacking this pressure to score.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That shot by Harvey. Oh my goodness.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First game of the day tips off in half an hour: New Mexico State vs. Kansas.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Ready for day two!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Rooting for all upsets.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Rooting for all upsets.



Especially Robert Morris.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have no desire in watching NMSU/Kansas or Sparty/UGA. Watch those 2 games come down to the wire and UNI/Wyoming and Buffalo/West Va are blowouts.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I expect Oubre to have a game today.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Perry Ellis has been at Kansas since the Clinton administration.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> Perry Ellis has been at Kansas since the Clinton administration.


And he's only a Junior.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

shupioneers1 said:


> I have no desire in watching NMSU/Kansas or Sparty/UGA. Watch those 2 games come down to the wire and UNI/Wyoming and Buffalo/West Va are blowouts.


Same here. For some reason Michigan State and Kansas always being good is boring to me. A testament to the greatness of their coaches I suppose.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

UD40 said:


> And he's only a Junior.


I guessed he followed in the Peyton Siva 10 year program, because at least to me Siva seemed like he was at Louisville forever.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

My only interest in the Kansas game is in hoping they win so Whichita State can beat them.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I love Izzo, but this is the same MSU team that lost to Texas Southern at home. Sparty is going to be awfully good next year, though. Eron Harris is eligible, they have a stellar recruiting class, and Valentine/Costello and other key contributors return.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Trice wants to end this one early for MSU


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Can't wait for the Yogi/Van Vleet matchup at 2:45.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'll be cheering for former Univ. of Rhode Island assistant (among other career accolades) Bobby Hurley when they square off with a streaky WVU squad.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UNI/Wyoming is another intriguing 12/5 match-up. I have UNI riding Tuttle to the Sweet 16, but I also had Baylor in the Elite 8 and Iowa St in the title game (withhold judgement) so let's go Nance & Co.!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Trice is ballin' so far.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

NM State needs to make better choices in transition.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oubre blows the wide open oop. Aggies aren't out of this just yet. A few good possessions and we have a game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Oh damn. That was one impressive offensive foul!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Oh damn. That was one impressive offensive foul!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

And-1 for Buss for UNI, what a shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Watching UNI-Wyoming now.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People are about to see UNI is really, really good.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

That's 3 on Dawson.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UGA not going away in this one.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

bball2223 said:


> I love Izzo, but this is the same MSU team that lost to Texas Southern at home. Sparty is going to be awfully good next year, though. Eron Harris is eligible, they have a stellar recruiting class, and Valentine/Costello and other key contributors return.


Yeah. The fact that they were 30 seconds from winning the Big 10 tournament is pretty amazing considering this is probably one of the 3 least talented teams he's ever had.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Forbes/Dawson/Trice beating UGA all by themselves.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Terrible call by the ref. The Georgia player just lost the ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Spartans with back to back layups. Such a tough out every single year.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

The more I think about it, the more I'm convinced Michigan State is going to knock out Virginia on Sunday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Spartans starting to make a ton of mistakes. What gives?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Free Throws have doomed Sparty all year. Izzo should go ultra small in these late game situations and throw four guards around Dawson. Put as many shooters on the floor as possible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C-Webb just said the Indiana Pacers. LOL.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Somehow Wyoming has gone on an 11-0 run. I was pretty much ready to sharpie this game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

UNI with some stops and a couple of buckets. Nance with four fouls is tough for the Pokes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Virginia's going to have to actually try to score against Belmont. Really hard to play that pack line defense against a team with this many 3-point shooters.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> Forbes/Dawson/Trice beating UGA all by themselves.


Mark Fox needs better players. That's on him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Mark Fox needs better players. That's on him.


They need some shooters. Seems like all you guys did was drive into the lane, into contact, throw it up and hope for a foul. No rhythm and no balance offensively.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only tournament team Georgia beat this year was Ole Miss. Why were they in the tournament in the first place?


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I like a lot of the guys on Virginia independently, but they just don't mesh right on offense. They are really missing that Joe Harris role.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

UB trying to slowly claw back.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Holton--a garbage human being--has fouled out for WVU.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Say what you will about UCLA, Ole Miss, & Indiana about their inclusion in the field but at least Miss & UCLA won one game & Indiana's winning. Best thing you can do in those cases is make a deep run, and the field REALLY opened up for UCLA to do just that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, I thought WVU had this one locked. UB could steal this. Juwan Staten needs to step up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Onions!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now the games are getting exciting.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Damn, how does Moss miss that?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Backbreaker.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Huge shot by Phillip.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mountaineers hang on.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My main man Van Vleet stepping up yet again.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Pulling for Belmont, because why not?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Indiana down 4 with just over 2 minutes to go.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Make that down 1.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I don't know about that call on Baker.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wichita coming up huge at the foul line.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Up and Under! Nice move.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Where was all this heart from Indiana during the regular season?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Cotton returns the favor.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

What a great play coming out of a timeout. That was fantastic.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Brogdon almost put homeboy on a poster.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I think its smart to have Baker taking the ball out. Huge free throws from him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I love the way Perrantes runs Virginia's offense.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Surprised KU fans want Wichita State. Going to pull a Bill Self and lose on the first Sunday.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great game between IU and Wichita. Good guys win. Now it's on. Time to knock KU out of the tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chalk is 5-0 today.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

No 5-12 upsets this year? When's the last time that happened?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Belmont giving it away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Virginia with some great defensive possessions here and Gill keeps finishing off plays.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

bball2223 said:


> No 5-12 upsets this year? When's the last time that happened?


2007.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

bball2223 said:


> No 5-12 upsets this year? When's the last time that happened?



Prefect for my bracket. I didn't have any 12's advancing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

We were literally 3 points away (Georgia State, UAB, UCLA) from an all-chalk tournament.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Perrantes is just a solid, solid player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mamadou throwing down some huge dunks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mamadou is too big in there. Better send the double.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Valparaiso's shooting is abysmal (and Maryland isn't much better).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Valparaiso's shooting is abysmal (and Maryland isn't much better).



That series they had where they missed three layups on the same possession was awful.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's go UC-I!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It amazed me how quite a few Louisville fans were cocky about this matchup. UC-Irvine has been a difficult team to play against the last two years simply because of Ndiaye.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville, what the hell are you doing? Get back on defense.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Beautiful take by Irvine!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Luke Nelson with the drive. He was so feast or famine during the Big West tournament, but ole boy is stepping up now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A lot of people predicted Irvine would beat Louisville. Might be happening.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wayne Blackshear doesn't want his career to end.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Stupid, stupid shot!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A foul, bullcrap.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was such a dumb shot by UCI. What's with these kids and always wanting to take a three?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

UCI turns it over. 

Nelson tried to play hero and it cost his team. Louisville advances - barely.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Louisville survives, but I feel like Irvine got jobbed in the last few possessions.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

These end of game situations are brutal in college. I know for a fact the coach isn't drawing up "were all going to stand arund for 25 seconds, and launch up a 25 foot 3 pointer." attack the $$#@!ing basket!! Why do these guys want to settle for hero 3's??


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

No call at the end.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nelson giveth and Nelson taketh away.


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

What an awful call on Dodd, that was a clean block!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

make a layup Valpo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Maryland with back to back triples.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Unforced errors. Gotta be smarter than that. Feels like other than Dayton and/or Davidson, none of the lower seeds are going to be able to get it done today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon Crusaders. Knock off the Terps.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That's why you learn to box out.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice to see Maryland (and Wichita St. earlier) hitting free throws.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Refs screwed Valpo on that call.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I need Oregon to step it up a bit.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's 7:27PM on the East Coast and the afternoon session is still not over. What in the world?


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow, is it me, or did that ball just CLEARLY go out of bounds before the buzzer?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good grief. Get a shot up at least. Come on.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

College basketball players hold onto the ball way too fucking long. How do you not get a shot off? Not the first time in this tournament. Hell, not the first time today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't understand why Oklahoma State fouled there.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Let's go RMU!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Robert Morris down just 10 points at the under 12 timeout.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Never mind.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

10-0 today for the chalk (including Duke). I actually fell asleep for about 20 minutes watching these games. No real barn-burners today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I just woke up and saw that Oregon won. My bracket is perfect...today.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iowa is pulling away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iowa's length is just too much for Davidson. You watch Iowa when they're on and they look like a top 15 team in America. They are so inconsistent though.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only game left for a big surprise is North Dakota State-Gonzaga. I think the Zags romp to be honest. Very rare to see an all-chalky opening round day.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

OU Onions!


----------



## shupioneers1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Last set of games tonight look boring. Dayton/Providence looks to be the only one with real intrigue. I may actually head to bed early for once during the tournament. Today was a letdown compared to yesterday, hopefully we get some good games tomorrow.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It literally looks like the only way Dayton has a chance in this game is if everyone on Providence is in foul trouble, because the Friars are way more talented.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Hope you didn't bet on Wisconsin, because the scrubs just blew the cover


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm ranked 699 in Yahoo's bracket out of over 500,000 contestants.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

I hope we don't shoot 25+ 3's again next game. We've been doing that a lot lately, and making a lot, too...but...makes me nervous, man

Solid effort tonight by the guys. Took care of business, and Dekker got his outside shot going. That's nice for his confidence, because his jumper has been super inconsistent all year. 

I hate how Oregon, UNC and Arkansas are all offensive-minded teams that like to get up and down and get you in foul trouble. 

That's like, the best way to go about trying to beat Wisconsin. Shit. 

Hope we handle our business again on Sunday, because you know for a fact that Oregon is gonna come out and shoot 50+% on us. Gotta keep the pedal down, Bucky

On Wisconsin


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Not a huge fan of today's events. Not a lot of great games, all chalk. Have a sneaking suspicion were in for a treat the next two days.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dayton is just so well coached. Archie Miller is going to make a Power 5 program super happy down the line.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Providence better get their asses in gear. Dayton makes you play ugly, but the bracket is setup for the Friars to make a run.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

LaDontae Henton has turned into one hell of a ball player. Never imagined he would be that good for Providence.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm late to this game and saw Henton got a hoop, but Henton/Dunn are 6 for 25 from the field? Jesus. They need to get something going very soon.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Very disappointed in how Henton has played. Bentil is also invisible. Should be pounding Dayton in the paint, but they are playing scared.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, Henton just shot an airball. 4-18 from the field. My word.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Sibert, ONIONS!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Henton's just forcing it now. I love Dunn, but he needs another year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

At what point do you stop passing to Henton and give someone else a chance to shoot?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Does Providence have any offensive sets?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton's gonna win this game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm now ranked 396 out of 500,000+.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A technical foul? You don't get to proceed in the rest of the tournament ref. Terrible.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Refs have been pretty bad all tournament long.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dude, Henton. This dude has taken like 8 awful shots and I have only been watching since the 13 minute mark of the second half.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Thats game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Archie Miller has totally outcoached Ed Cooley. You can't let somebody on the college level go 5-23 and lose. You gotta give someone else a chance to help the team at some point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dyshawn Pierre has pretty much taken LeDontae Henton's lunch, eaten it in front of him, fucked his girlfriend, impregnated her and then convinced him to raise the kid as if were his own.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Dayton is going to make their second straight Sweet 16 after they beat Oklahoma on Sunday.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Dyshawn Pierre has pretty much taken LeDontae Henton's lunch, eaten it in front of him, fucked his girlfriend, impregnated her and then told convinced him to raise the kid as if were his own.


:2ti:


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> Dayton's gonna win this game.


I would be shocked if anyone picked Providence to win. Dayton is clearly the better team but Big East still somehow has the big conference bias when it comes to ranking and seeding


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton's defense has been stifling.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dayton saves us from the first... round of 64 day where all the chalk wins. Impressive. Archie Miller knows how to coach in the tournament. Some coaches just do it seems.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Dayton saves us from the first... round of 64 day where all the chalk wins. Impressive. Archie Miller knows how to coach in the tournament. Some coaches just do it seems.



My bracket is very happy right now. I'm three one-point games away from a perfect bracket.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

No reason why Dayton should have been lower seeded then Providence anyways. NBE is overrated take out Nova and i think the A10 is better.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

FSH said:


> No reason why Dayton should have been lower seeded then Providence anyways. NBE is overrated take out Nova and i think the A10 is better.


To be fair, Davidson did just get boned by 31 points tonight.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

FSH said:


> No reason why Dayton should have been lower seeded then Providence anyways. NBE is overrated take out Nova and i think the A10 is better.


I think they are equal if you take out Villanova, but we're splitting hairs. A-10 was "down" this year, but they are a damn good league year-in and year-out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The schadenfreude in me wants to go to the Providence board to see the meltdown. Should I read? Yeah, I might as well give myself a treat before I have a piece of pie.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm ranked 66! Wow.


----------



## Gronehestu (Oct 9, 2013)

bball2223 said:


> Dayton is just so well coached. Archie Miller is going to make a Power 5 program super happy down the line.


Archie Miller, so hot right now. Archie Miller

Indiana is on line 1

I was tracking this on my phone but couldn't tell what happened with this tech that everyone is flipping out over, can someone explain how it went down?

Also congrats Dayton - you may have gotten screwed with a play-in 11 seed, but you made the most of the homecourt advantage and are playing for a Sweet 16 repeat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------

